# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  S A Companies flout equity law

## I Robot

Some more sabre rattling here from the Department of Labour - story from M&G.



> The Labour Department is to investigate six companies with "unacceptable" employment equity representation and over 1 000 large companies who failed to submit equity reports, Labour Minister Membathisi Mdladlana said on Monday.
> 
> Releasing the sixth report of the Commission for Employment Equity in Pretoria, Mdladlana said there had been little progress.
> 
> Whites still dominated top and senior management positions within the economy. 
> 
> Mdladlana said his department was going to act.
> 
> "Progress thus far has been very slow ... It is of concern to me, and I am sure the majority of the population as well," he said.
> ...

----------


## Dave A

It seems from this story on M&G that the Department of Labour needs to get its facts straight...




> Several large companies accused of not having submitted equity reports for last year have proved they were blameless, Business Day reported on Wednesday.
> 
> It said they produced that proof that the department had, in fact, acknowledged receipt of their reports.
> 
> Some even showed correspondence of senior Labour officials thanking and congratulating them for their progress on equity.
> 
> The companies concerned included African Bank, Ceramic Industries, Netcare, Tongaat-Hulett, Ellerine Holdings and Gold Fields. They are listed on the JSE.
> 
> Labour Minister Membathise Mdladlana named a list of companies on Monday who he said were not complying with employment equity legislation.
> ...


The apology could be interesting.

However, the real issue remains: What *is* the DoL going to do with companies that have not complied or instituted satisfactory EE?

----------


## Dave A

The list of companies can be found here. Seems a bit suspect to me. I reckon a clerk messed up.

----------


## Dave A

It seems that Membathisi Mdladlana remains unapologetic about errors in the list of companies that he accused of failing to submit their equity reports.



> Minister of Labour Membathisi Mdladlana insisted on Friday that he would not apologise for errors in a "name-and-shame" campaign.
> 
> Speaking at the Black Managers' Forum conference in Durban, Mdladlana said: "I am not going to apologise to anyone."
> full story from M&G here


He then goes on to lambast Checkers for "arrogance of a tall order." Let's hope Mdladlana opens a school in humility soon and enroles as its first student.

----------


## Dave A

I six the six "main culprits" are still getting up our Labour Minister's nose.



> The six companies singled out last year by Labour Minister Membathisi Mdladlana for failing to comply with employment-equity legislation still continue to defy the law, the Labour Department said on Monday.
> 
> Briefing the media in Cape Town, Labour Director General Vanguard Nkosana described as "horrifying" the extent to which the companies are disobeying the Employment Equity Act.
> 
> "Preliminary observations of these six companies were not only shocking; all six companies did not comply with the full requirements of the Act ... They have failed to consult with employees, conduct an analysis of their workplace, prepare and implement an employment-equity plan and submit progress report to the Department of Labour using prescribed forms."
> 
> The six companies -- Kumba Resources, Comair Limited, Verimark Holdings, Medi-Clinic Group, Prism Holdings and Omnia Group -- were last year subjected to a name-and-shame campaign spearheaded by Mdladlana.
> full story from M&G here

----------

